# todays effort



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

the title says it all, had a little time on my hands so I made this. The powers a little weak but it shoots straight..really need to get some good gum rubber.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Real nice them my friend wouldent mind making one my self but dont know where to get gum rubber from


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks like Rufus has been reincarnated! – Tex-Shooter


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

very nice shooter!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice fork


----------



## GIRLYPANTS (Apr 27, 2011)

wow you spent your spare time doing a great job to that natural slingshot


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice ergo curve in the handle, and I am certain the Great One would approve were he here to see it.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Glad you like it, I enjoy making them but it's hard to find forks that have the right "feel" for doing them this way... I got to hand it to Old Ruffus I have watched his vids countless times and still cant figure out how he tied them so fast and effortlessly, my hands cramp after tying one and he had a good 20 or 30 yrs on me...


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Don't forget that Mr Hussey had probably 50+ years of experience in making slingshots on his model when that immortal piece was captured for posterity.

Think of it this way HG--compare making one of your naturals from cutting the fork out in the woods to pulling the elastic the first time. Isn't the entire process much easier, fun, and quicker than then, not to mention a better finished product? Sure it is. And that is due to one thing--EXPERIENCE.

I like to think of it as such: I am capable enough in my own right, sure. I can strike, within reason, at will any target of oppurtunity and at a pretty long range that I'll keep private. I can hunt and kill, sure, and I can make what I feel is a pretty good slingshot. But were I to go up against someone like Nico's dad (lifetime of experience) or Frogman (started as a child and never got out of it) then I would go down in flames and in rapid order.

I have no doubts some of the people on this forum will become Immortals capable of feats just like Mr Hussey (some already are) and with the advent of Youtube it will be much easier to be discovered. I think if you are able to stick with what you are doing you'll become your neighborhood "Slingshot Man" somewhere down the road, too.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey Harp, I missed this one -- I like it. How do you like shooting this style compared to your standard tube hook-ups?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Lovely.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

It shoots well, I think I'm partial to the tube set up though. I'm using 107's on them and I'm sure they would respond better with some quality gum rubber, but even at that I think this style works best as a short range shooter ie. Say in the 20 ft range. 
As with most of the ones I make 70% of the fun is the making 30% shooting, I like making these for the same reason I like my vintage forks it's the history and the simplicity, how such a straight forward and simple design can get the job done, no muss no fuss.


----------



## Larry Bourgeois (May 8, 2016)

I like it.  lb


----------

